

Most Consider The Web Most Reliable Source of News - gibsonf1
http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/webnewser/most_consider_the_web_most_reliable_source_of_news_101463.asp

======
mechanical_fish
Um, 37% is not "most". Over 50% is "most".

Obviously this headline wasn't written by one of the reliable parts of the
web.

~~~
josefresco
Um 37% in this case is 'most' as there were no other choices that met or
exceeded that value.

"most: in the greatest quantity, amount, measure, degree, or number: to win
the most votes."

I do however hope that when they said "Internets" they were joking.

